# 3 birds looking for loving homes



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I have 3 birds looking for homes. They are 2 female pigeons and a crow. Right now my parents have been taking care of them because I moved away from home and couldnt bring them with me.  My loft is not not holding up to predetors and the two males my females were pair with got killed by a weasel. We have a big population here in northern New Brunswick but this is not a good way solve the problem with my birds. I've been on before asking for homes for my birds but got selfish and refused everyone because they were children and I didn't want my birds to go through what I did to them again... move and leave them behind. But it doesn't seem like I have much choice anymore in the matter. So one female is Sky she's about 6 years old now and Alexandra is 5 years old and Marvin the crow will be 5 this summer. My females arent the most social with people but other bird they are fine and have never given me grief in any way. Marvin is shy but once he gets used to you he's fine he's not as smart as your typical crow but he has a lot of personality and loves to make noise. Right now I'm at my parents' house in Bathurst, New Brunswick and I live just outside of Toronto, Ontario if anyone wants one of my birds just let me know and I will deliver the one you want to you when I drive back to Ontario (I leave on the 20th of March to go back). I'm not looking for money for any of them only the guarentee they will be loved!
Hilary Dawn

The first picture is Marvin and the second picture is Sky (she's to the left) I don't have a picture of Alex but she looks just like Sky only larger.


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi, how did Marvin come into your life? I might know someone who could add Marvin to their "permanent" wildlife display aviary, but not sure what the laws are regarding moving wildlife into the US? Do you know if that would be illegal or not? Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sure it would be quite difficult, if not impossible, to legally get Marvin into the US. Heck, it's difficult to move protected species of wild birds from one jurisdiction to another here in the US let alone across an international border! I looked into the requirements and paperwork some years ago when we were wanting to get Alice's dove across the border from Mexico and into the US .. it was daunting, and in the end result we didn't try for a number of reasons.

Hilary, I will ask some crow folks I know if they have anyone in Canada who could take Marvin in.

Eartha .. thank you for posting and being willing to look into this for Marvin.

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

If nothing works out I could easily house the 2 pigeons and Marvin the crow in my loft here in British Columbia. I was just wondering if its possible to house a crow with pigeons? And how tame is Marvin? 

I have a 3 foot by 3 foot by 3 foot loft that is currently empty that could be used by Marvin. I could also attach a larger aviary to the side of the loft for him to get some sunshine.

Now this is only if nothing else can work out, if Terry can find the pigeons and Marvin a home that would be great!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Gurbir! That's a very nice offer!

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup no worries! I was going to use the 3 foot square loft to house my youngsters this year but I could just fly them out of the bigger loft as I'm going to build another 8 foot by 4 foot loft in June for my flyers and use the 8 foot square loft for my breeders which leaves the 3 foot square loft for Marvin if needed


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Please don't imprison a crow in a space that small. I know you want to do the best for him. It's bad enough he's in captivity. He needs an aviary, not a cage.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree 3 ft square is too small for a crow.. have you checked with any wildlife rehabbers in your area?...


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

sorry for not getting back sooner been very busy with work and my interent in my house has been down! couldnt even use my blackberry!
I got Marvin when he was about 3 weeks old. A man rescued him because both parents were shot and killed. He had a sibling but it didnt make it. DNR doesnt know I have him and I know they'll just euthanize him. DNR in my home town is run by dumb-dumbs. I've asked a number of people in the area that has/had birds if they would take him but they couldnt. I agree that 3x3x3 is too small for him. right now he lives indoors at night in a 3x5x4 cage then during the day he goes in the pigeons' avairy which is 5x12x8. I tried intragrating him into the local crow population but a sudden illness wiped out half the population so I didnt leave him out of the cage again then I started moving around and I was never home long enough to do anything along those lines again. Marvin gets along with pigeons just fine he leaves them alone, they leave him alone. like any crow they can be alittle distuctive when they get bored! hahaha I know he destoyed a number of things of mine! ahahaha I've looked into shipping across the boarder but it wouldnt work cause im not licensed to even have him. 
As for my two girls they are both feral pigeons and I DO NOT want them to be used for breeding purposes. I just want them to live out the rest of their days in peace and quiet and to be loved. Alexandra had a diffucult laying once and her uturs dropped so no more eggs for her! Sky is past her prime so not recommended.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hilary,

Please double check your e-mail .. I sent you one and I'm sure a friend of mine in Canada has sent you one.

Terry


----------



## kennedma (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been contacted through the yahoo crow group that you are looking for a home for your crow Marvin. I signed up on this group just to try and contact you and have sent an email to you but have not heard from you. I am interested in helping Marvin find a good home. I have two rescued crow and live in Regina, SK. Could you contact me at [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## Hallzy91 (Mar 20, 2011)

What kind are the two pigeons?
are they already taken?


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

no they are not spoken for yet. They are bother ferals that found there way to me.


----------



## trampod (Jun 1, 2011)

*Still Available?*



Keys & Eyegone said:


> no they are not spoken for yet. They are bother ferals that found there way to me.


I live in Oromocto New Brunswick,,I have Pigeons(Homers), I also have chickens ,turkey's ,Guineas, and have a hobby farm and am an avid bird enthusist! I have Lots of room for them in my Coop and I am Building a large loft in the next couple of weeks exclusively for Pigeons!


----------

